
Support MediaGoblin for a decentralized web - phaer
http://mediagoblin.org/pages/campaign.html
======
unhammer
The various goals look really nice and useful, I like the direction this
project is taking :) And they have shown that they are able to deliver
already, quite an active community it seems.

